

Show HN: A different way to visualize the Bitcoin marketplace - benjaminrrrrr
http://www.coinsight.co/

======
benjaminrrrrr
This is a beta of a side project that I've been working on for the last few
months. Look forward to your feedback and hope it can handle more than a few
simultaneous connections :) -Ben

------
drglitch
what are you using for the grid control? is it virtualized?

Would be great to have a way to switch between this and a more traditional
HLOC bars as well

~~~
benjaminrrrrr
It's challenging to show HLOC when viewing data from multiple exchanges
because there are three (or more) H, L, O, C on each bar and the view becomes
very cluttered. A way to turn on and off the different exchanges could make
this work. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll consider it.

